# US-->UAE License conversion



## st.ives (Nov 1, 2012)

How long does it take for a US national to get a UAE License?

Does my license need some kinda attestation from the consulate or something? 

Please help  Thanks!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Once you have an Emirates ID card, simply head to an optician and ask for the driving license eye test.

Assuming you pass, you'll then need a No Objection Certificate from your employer (NOC).

Take both documents, ID card, passport and your US license to your nearest RTA office, and they will relieve you of some money, take your photograph and hand you a UAE license.

You get to keep your US license too.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

well how long does it take for me to get my Emirated ID card?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine took 2 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Mine took 2 weeks from start to finish.


thanks:clap2:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Confiture said:


> Once you have an Emirates ID card, simply head to an optician and ask for the driving license eye test.
> 
> Assuming you pass, you'll then need a No Objection Certificate from your employer (NOC).
> 
> ...


Huh? You don't need a NOC to get a drivers license. Of course you get to keep your license, this is not like changing citizenship it is a drivers license. I am not even sure you need your ID, they seem to change that daily. But you can no longer get a visa without applying for an ID so visa may be enough ( when I did you just needed to show ID application). I did not need an eye test either.

Caveat; I did in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai


----------



## st.ives (Nov 1, 2012)

Alright thanks people


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Huh? You don't need a NOC to get a drivers license. Of course you get to keep your license, this is not like changing citizenship it is a drivers license. I am not even sure you need your ID, they seem to change that daily. But you can no longer get a visa without applying for an ID so visa may be enough ( when I did you just needed to show ID application). I did not need an eye test either.
> 
> *Caveat; I did in Abu Dhabi*



Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

_*Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai*_

*Fees & Documents Required:* _Passport for residents (original & copy) residence permit copy, current driving license (original & copy), translation of driving license (for some countries), consulate letter (for Canadians), 1 passport photo, eye test certificate & AED 360 for transfer fee and opening a driving file. *Also required is a no-objection letter from your sponsor.* _

*Easy Steps*


_1. Get an eye test done._


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Huh? You don't need a NOC to get a drivers license. Of course you get to keep your license, this is not like changing citizenship it is a drivers license. I am not even sure you need your ID, they seem to change that daily. But you can no longer get a visa without applying for an ID so visa may be enough ( when I did you just needed to show ID application). I did not need an eye test either.
> 
> Caveat; I did in Abu Dhabi


I did AD as well. Police traffic license office has all the different "stations" (typist to translate your US license; eye test, etc) under one roof, takes under 2 hrs. And they even have a decent sandwich shop if there is a long wait.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai
> 
> _*Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai*_
> 
> ...



Now, now children...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't be condescending.


----------

